# New Search, Marquee, and Ads



## pjk (Apr 18, 2009)

There is now a new search for the site. Click on the search dropdown, and type in your query:





The results will appear within Speedsolving.com. Expect more results and more accurate results in the near future, as I will be optimizing the engine over the next couple weeks. The old search still exists and is unchanged, and is still an excellent search for finding other member's posts, searching for 'New Posts', etc. However, for general searching, the new Google Custom Search produces much more relevant results.

Secondly, you will now notice a small marquee on the homepage that shows current world records. This is basically just to show new people what has been accomplished over time in the sport of speedcubing.

Lastly, you will notice different advertisements being displayed around the site (unless you are a Premium Member). I will continue to test different positions and different types of ads in order to monetize the forum to eventually pay for itself. Some of the ads are paid, others are to simply spread the word (ex. the WCA banner, CubingUSA). 

I'd like to thank everyone who has donated or contributed to Speedsolving.com. I hope it continues to provide a friendly means of connecting with other cubers from around the world. If you have any suggestions to improve the site, we'd love to hear it, please post in the Suggestions forum.


----------



## byu (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the new features!

And what about the homepage rearrangement?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 18, 2009)

you have 3 unread messages, you better get at those.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't have any ads, but please don't fix that. Also, what happened to the online users box?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 18, 2009)

Can the WR scroll go from right to left? Makes it easier to read IMO.


----------



## byu (Apr 18, 2009)

Ellis- pjk told me over AIM that he got rid of the online users box on the homepage. You need to go to forum home to view it.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 18, 2009)

byu said:


> Ellis- pjk told me over AIM that he got rid of the online users box on the homepage. You need to go to forum home to view it.



laaame, I liked that box... and I never go to the forum index.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 18, 2009)

Can we *not* have the marquee? I don't need to constantly see information I already know - the WRs change much less rapidly than I go to the speedsolving home page (and also much less rapidly than I check speedcubing.com, so I know the current WRs anyway). The scrolling text is very distracting to me and even if I wanted to read it I don't have the patience to wait for it to go all the way by. As someone who's been around long enough to actually know where to find information, if I really needed the info, I'd just go to the WCA page.

Maybe you could (as a default) enable it for guests and disable for registered users, and allow us to change that in our profile.


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 18, 2009)

I agree with Michael. I use dial up internet (  ) and the marquee significantly slows the loading of the page down. Apart from pictures and videos, everything else on the forum loaded relatively quickly. Now the homepage takes quite awhile to load...


----------



## Odin (Apr 18, 2009)

Thats PJK! I love the new search!


----------



## brunson (Apr 18, 2009)

Would it be possible make "New Posts" ignore forums a user has selected in their CP?


----------



## pjk (Apr 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Can we *not* have the marquee? I don't need to constantly see information I already know - the WRs change much less rapidly than I go to the speedsolving home page (and also much less rapidly than I check speedcubing.com, so I know the current WRs anyway). The scrolling text is very distracting to me and even if I wanted to read it I don't have the patience to wait for it to go all the way by. As someone who's been around long enough to actually know where to find information, if I really needed the info, I'd just go to the WCA page.
> 
> Maybe you could (as a default) enable it for guests and disable for registered users, and allow us to change that in our profile.


Good idea. I will make it available to guests only.



brunson said:


> Would it be possible make "New Posts" ignore forums a user has selected in their CP?


This has existed for quite awhile now:
Edit Options >> Exclude Forums from "Get New Posts"


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 18, 2009)

The new search does not work for me.
No scroll-down anywhere...

I'm using Google Chrome.


----------



## pjk (Apr 18, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> The new search does not work for me.
> No scroll-down anywhere...
> 
> I'm using Google Chrome.


Are you referring to the drop down arrow for the search box to come up, or after you search the search results don't come up since you can't scroll?


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 18, 2009)

pjk said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > The new search does not work for me.
> ...



The dropdown box doesn't come up (nor is the arrow shown). Actually, some of the links at the top are missing altogether... here is what is displayed in the chrome menu:
Home	User CP	Members List	Calendar	Search	New Posts	Mark Forums Read	Open Buddy List	Log Out
Vs FF:
Home User CP Members List Calendar FAQ/Rules More New Posts Search Quick Links Log Out


----------



## pjk (Apr 18, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...


Is this issue just recent from 24 hours ago, or has this issue existing for awhile?


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 18, 2009)

pjk said:


> Is this issue just recent from 24 hours ago, or has this issue existing for awhile?



I'm honestly not sure. I can't recall if the search button had the dropdown before in Chrome, and the links I'm really not sure about.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 18, 2009)

Can you please bring back the current poll thing. I would do those whenever I was bored! And now I have nothing to do! Maybe I should work on my BLD before the poll box is brought back. Maybe...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 18, 2009)

Home	User CP	Members List	Calendar	Search	New Posts	Mark Forums Read	Open Buddy List	Log Out
is what I get on Chrome

There is no arrow, but I can search with the old way


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2009)

The new search works fine for me (I don't use Chrome), but you mentioned it's possible to still use the old search - how do you get to the old advanced search? I liked the old advanced search features.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't mind the ads at all
I don't see the Marquee (which I think is a great idea for the less knowledgable)
I like the new search for it's much better results

And just like Mike I want to know how I can use the old search so I can search in a particular subforum or for posts from a particular user


----------



## pjk (Apr 21, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I don't mind the ads at all
> I don't see the Marquee (which I think is a great idea for the less knowledgable)
> I like the new search for it's much better results
> 
> And just like Mike I want to know how I can use the old search so I can search in a particular subforum or for posts from a particular user


The marquee only shows for guests (not logged in).

As far as the old search, it is still accessible here. I will add a link to it on the menu in a couple weeks (once I finish all my finals/tests).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2009)

pjk said:


> As far as the old search, it is still accessible here. I will add a link to it on the menu in a couple weeks (once I finish all my finals/tests).



Thank you!


----------

